# INEXPENSIVE feed tips for new POT-BELLY PIG?



## momdrinkstea (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi All!
Getting our girl tomorrow, she's a mini - so excited!
We're making her a pen out of pallets.  Any tips out there on what NOT to feed?
I plan on giving her lots of veggie scraps and extra milk from the neighbors.
Any feeding/care tips welcome!  Thank you!


----------



## cattlecait (Feb 24, 2011)

Do NOT feed her regular pig food, it's designed to grow a pig and she'll get obese and unhealthy very quick. Most pet stores around should carry pot-bellied pig feed, or ask your regular feed store. Don't give her too many treats but of course in moderation they're okay.

Good luck! We had them at the pet store that I worked at, I adore pot-bellies and can't wait to get one of my own someday. Congrats! Post pics soon!


----------

